# Colorado Springs GM and players looking for more 5e



## Pinkpantypirate (Mar 6, 2021)

We are looking to add to our reoccurring games in Sundays at 12:00. We have a group of 3, potentially 5 players and would like to extend an invite for anyone looking to play face to face in Colorado springs. If interested, please email me at pinkpantypirates@gmail.com


----------

